# Seat keeps coming loose



## macabra11 (Mar 25, 2010)

This past weekend while on a ride, I started noticing that my seat position kept changing - tilting back to be exact (not comfy on the boys if you know what I mean). I kept having to stop, get off, loosen the bracket that holds the seat on, readjust the position, and tighten it back down. This happened about 3 times, and I finally finished the last little bit of the ride back to my truck with the seat slightly back. 

When I tightened the bracket, I put a lot of torque behind it, but I think the combo of lots of seat time for long climbs and a bumpy/rocky downhill, kept jostling it loose again. 

I am 6'3" 265 and I am sure other people have had this problem, I just don't know what the solution is. Is there some magical bracket that doesn't loosen? Should I just locktite the sum*****?


----------



## watermoccasin (Jan 28, 2004)

The solution is to get a Thomson seat post. Single bolt clamps don't mix well with clydes.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Blue loctite should work. I have never had the problem though.


----------



## DriveByBikeShooting (Mar 13, 2009)

totally used to have that problem... you need to get a seatpost that uses 2 bolts instead of one... it will be more expensive but youwill never have the problem again... ever


----------



## jarHunter (Mar 20, 2009)

All seatpost problems that are located in the clyde forum can be solved with a thomson seatpost.......


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

I'd try some loctite, it's way cheaper than a Thompson seatpost. I can't say that I've had that problem with my single bolt seatposts too much though, as long as they've been adequately tightened they tend to stay that way. My seat rails tend to get all bent and effed up instead...


----------



## macabra11 (Mar 25, 2010)

I checked out your suggestions of a Tomson seat post and they do get great reviews. I think it is worth the $80-100 now, rather than going through the anguish of re-tightening the post bracket every 15 mins on the trail.


----------



## kcb8000 (May 23, 2007)

You will like a Thomson post. I am from Georgia, and have been to a c-cross race there and they had an open house of the plant. That is some neat stuff, how they fabricate those. That is one part that will last! The stems are nice too! 

Until you get one, be careful not to overtighten, like that guy said, it can be fairly easy to bend the rails of the saddle!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

kcb8000 said:


> You will like a Thomson post. I am from Georgia, and have been to a c-cross race there and they had an open house of the plant. That is some neat stuff, how they fabricate those. That is one part that will last! The stems are nice too!
> 
> Until you get one, be careful not to overtighten, like that guy said, it can be fairly easy to bend the rails of the saddle!


My rails don't get bent from over-tightening, they get bent from my fat ass bouncing around on the saddle. I was offering that as evidence that my clamp is not slipping, the rails bend before my cheap clamp slips...


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

My seat kept moving on the stock Specialized post that came with my bike. I recently upgraded to a Thomson. End of problem.


----------

